# house breaking a 18 month old



## BLK GSD (Mar 19, 2004)

hello everyone, not sure where to post this question, so am hoping iam posting in the right places. iam thinking on buying a 18 month old, German show line gsd. he doesn't care to show and the breeders is offering him to a pet quality home. he has been in the kennel and let out for exercise. so he isn't house broke and don't have any house manners. he has great temperament and laid back for a 18 month old. he still has some puppy in him but he isn't a wild child. very loving boy and wants to be with breeder. he plays with the other dogs in his play group but will hang back with the breeder more then the other dogs. he showed and did ok in his puppy show so he is used to being brushed and touched with no problems. he dont know basic obedience. he is bonded with his breeder. so i think he would have no problems bonding with me, once he settles in.. so the question is how hard is it to house break and 18 month old and how would you go about it? is it the same as house training a puppy? i have only had rescues for yrs and havnt worked on house training a puppy in a very long time. would i be biting off more then i can chew??? he is a very nice dog and would make a awesome companion. he needs a little more work in socialization but really is not bad. did i say how gorgeous he is.. please any advice.....i have to be honest iam concerned on the work its been along along time since i had to do any REAL training with a gsd. i have only had house broke rescues for years. and i just lost my dog only a little over 2 wks ago and dont know if its to soon, iam missing the bond i had with my boy, that i want to be with you dont care what your doing attitude, your god and i love you. thats the way my boy was, laid back well mannered and he was 8 yrs old( i knw makes a differants in his behavior)...any and all advice welcomed. i do have a 7 yr old boy, would that help by example him going out to potty will show the 18 mnth old where it needs to be done.. do you think i could be biting off more then i can chew.. any and all advice and opinions welcomed, please...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I adopted a 18 month old kennel raised dog. It was a bit of work at first. Just like puppy training though not as frequently on the trips out! He had to adapt to the house and all that too. AFter a few months, he never looked back. Great companion dog for years!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Just treat him the way you would treat a puppy. Take him out after every meal, and crate him overnight until you are sure he is completely safe, also during the day if you can't be there to supervise. (Or your only other alternative is to leave him outside.) It's just a question of being very vigilant, and learning to read the signs in order to catch him in time to get him outside before he does something inappropriate. As an older dog he should learn quickly, especially with another dog to show him the ropes!
Good luck with your new family member.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He sounds like he's going to be a great dog. You will have to treat him just like a puppy in the beginning, but he should catch on much faster as he has more brain power than a puppy.


----------

